# "Rumble Stomach"? "Talking Stomach"?



## Guest (Apr 7, 2000)

I've just spent a few hours reading some posts here, and I really appreciate the frankness of everyone. I've never really discussed my "stomach problems" with anyone, it never seemed proper, a bit embarassing.My biggest problem is my rumbling stomach/talking stomach. I feel silly using this type of terminology, but I don't know what else to call it. I think it must be gas rolling around in my bowels...well, it really embarasses me. It seems to happen constantly, whether full stomach or not, no matter what I eat. I have come to the realization that I have started planning my life around preventing these noises, or being someplace private when they happen. Of course I can't always do this..and when my stomach makes the sounds...I am a petite woman, and people look at me with disbelief that such loud awful sounds could come from me. I actually lied to a friend this week so I could leave our study session and go home to take of the problem...Ridiculous! I will soon start on my professional career, and I don't want these stupid sounds/gas/upset stomach to hold me back from career, social life, relationships..Any advice or suggestions from people in similar situations would be greatly, greatly appreciated. Anything you've tried, any good products/medicines.... [This message has been edited by lawgirl (edited 04-06-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2000)

I can't say that I know yet what to do about the rumble tummy, but I understand. I'm a rather slender young woman, so everyone just assumes I'm still hungry and tells me to eat more. Sigh...


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2000)

Have you seen your doctor? There are medications that you can take to help calm the stomach. I have a rather loud tummy too. I hate it! The medication I am on now is Levbid and although it calms my tummy down, I don't care for the side effects. I'll just keep looking til I find one that works for me.Good luck.------------------Exercise for Wellness, Meredith


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2000)

Hello.. I'm new to this site...But, I have found that cutting back on carbs helps a lot with the rumbling for me. Till last week, when I found this site, I never ate till 4 or 5 in the afternoon because I was so nervous that my stomach would speak louder than my mouth. Anyhow, I found the www.eatwithoutfear.com site.. and it has been tremendously helpful! I've been eating french/sourdough bread in the morning, and it's cut down on the rumbling, and I don't feel starved by 11am.Hope this helps.


----------



## marianne (Jan 3, 1999)

I used to call this my sewer stomache. Nothing works like chamomile. It is a sure thing for me. I used to make a very strong tea - about 2 tsp of loose chamomile to 1 cup of water, cover with a saucer and let steep 20 minutes. Strain and drink. If you can only get the tea bags, put two in the cup and cover, steep 20 minutes. I would have up to one quart a day. Drink hot or cold. Now I use chamomile extract (alcohol free type). The pharmacist said the extract is stronger than the loose tea. I just squeeze a dropperful in some water and drink it. It is very effective for me. Stops sewer sounds, rumbles, snarls, spasms and PAIN. The good thing about the extract is that it is possible to carry the small bottle with you to take whenever you need it. A lot of people on the board have been helped by the chamomile. Good luck, hope it works for you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2000)

Lawgirl,I suffer from the same problem as you. My stomach rumbles like a volcano at times, especially in meetings at work. Also my left hand side gurgles and moves as if I've swallowed a load of gas. Well, that's what it feels like to me!I feel awkward sometimes, especially if I am sat next to my manager or a customer. I also find that sat upright on a plane or bus for a long time will also cause my 'rumbling'.As for cure, well, I try to avoid fatty foods such as cheese or fries as you call them in the US( I'm from the UK). Try not to over-eat or eat late at night that doesn't help me either.My brother and my father suffer from the same thing, my brother takes high strengh Aloe Vera tablets once a day, while my father pretends he doesn't have it! I drink pure mint tea. It works sometimes!Don't be ashamed of your rumblings, most people think your just hungry!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2000)

Hi Lawgirl and welcome.I too used to have masses of gas (or wind as we call it in the UK) which could be very noisy and uncomfortable. I cut down eating dairy products after reading about lactose intolerance and although it took a few months before I noticed a difference, it really seemed to cut down the rumbling!As the others have said, seek advice from your doctor (if you haven't already) and please don't be embarassed







Keep reading the board, as there's always plenty of ideas here.Good luckKariPS Welcome to you too Darren!


----------



## Bunny (Jan 6, 2000)

Darren, I like your description of the rumblings on the left side. I get that too and never found a good description for it! I drink a lot of mint tea and feel that it calms my tummy. I get that rumbling a lot in the evenings (usually at meetings!) It's a bummer.


----------



## LauraR (Feb 19, 2000)

Hello, yes, I have had the rumbling too with the god awful gas and the bowel spasms and the bloat. 15 long years of this stuff, i am finally in control of the symptoms. Happy and living normal again. I am lactose intol. as well.I am using nutrition and found much relief without using meds. I tried every med. available and all was temporary relief. Basic nutrition is all we need to keep our bodies in balance and fight off symptoms which lead to ailments. Good Luck,Lauraajrco###erols.com


----------

